# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Medical devices and systems >  Assistive devices, Assistive Innovations bv, Didam, Netherlands

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Assistive Innovations bv

iFLOAT, arm supports

iEAT, feeding supports

iARM, robotic arm

----------


## Airicist

Opening a kitchen cabinet with the iARM robotic arm

Published on Dec 10, 2012

----------


## Airicist

iFLOAT arm support

Published on Feb 25, 2016




> Our mechanical arm support is designed for people with diminished muscle function due to elderliness, myopathy or a neurological condition. The mechanical arm support compensates the weight of the arm in such a way that with less effort the arm can move, giving a long horizontal and vertical reach. 
> 
> It is the vertical movement compensation of the iFLOAT-mechanical that makes daily chores such as eating, drinking and personal care like combing hair and cleaning teeth so much simpler to perform.
> The iFLOAT-mechanical can be fitted to a table (via a clamp) or (wheel)chair (via a bracket).

----------


## Airicist

Introduction iEAT Feeding Robot

Published on Jun 3, 2016




> Meet our new iEAT feeding robot. Modular, easy to operate and very compact!!

----------


## Airicist

iEAT feeding support

Published on Jul 4, 2016




> The iEAT is one of the feeding devices in our assortment. The iEAT is available in various models, it supports the user at meals by coordinating the necessary movements. For people who suffer from spasms or tremors it works by nullifying uncontrolled movements using a damping mechanism. The device’s so-called feeding arm offers resistance which makes it possible for the user to perform con-trolled movements during eating. 
> For people with reduced muscle power and-or coordination problems, the iEAT works by offering 
> almost no resistance which makes it possible for the user to perform controlled eating movements using little power.The iEAT offers full control to the user making them an equal, independent partner at the dinner table. The iEAT is modern, has a compact design and can be fitted easily to almost any table. In other words this means eating with ease and independently at family, friends or in a restau-rant. This eating device comes standard with special plate and spoon.

----------


## Airicist

iFLOAT Powered Assist arm support

Published on Jul 6, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Endurance test iEAT feeding robot

Published on Nov 17, 2016




> Each iEAT will be tested for 2 days. After this final test they will be send too their new destination

----------

